# Ft. Myers / Sanibel Island places to smoke suggestions



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm taking some vacation time next week and heading down to Ft. Myers and Sanibel Island Florida. Just wanted to see if anyone has any suggestions on places to pick up sticks and get my smoke on? Thanks!


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I can't be of any help. Been there 4 times over past two years. Suggest you to google.

There in January for several days because of an intestinal bug only to be confined to a motel room, then glad to head home.

Please take time to enjoy the area, communities, and the beauty it has to offer. I just like to get a pocketful of cigars and take in the beauty of nature, sitting, walking, or riding. I would like to move there. But, too many family ties in the Natural State.

Take some sticks with you and relax and enjoy. Hope you trip is restful.

Best wishes finding a place that will be remembered as a part of your trip. 

Best Regards,

Best Regards,


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Your not too far from Naples which is the home of Rocky Patel's luxury cigar bar _Burn_. Right next to the Burn is a great beer bar that has hundreds of taps, but the name escapes me now.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Why are you going to Florida during the hottest time of the year? They are topping 95 pretty much every day. Second question is why are you going to the area of what even Floridians refer to as "Home of the Newlyweds and the Nearly Deads" Sanibel Island sidewalks roll up after dark.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> Why are you going to Florida during the hottest time of the year? They are topping 95 pretty much every day. Second question is why are you going to the area of what even Floridians refer to as "Home of the Newlyweds and the Nearly Deads" Sanibel Island sidewalks roll up after dark.


HAHA! funny you mention this... I'm going with my Father he is looking to retire in Sanibel Island/Captiva Island. So I'm "helping him" scope out condos/houses. I haven't heard anything bad about the area but I've only been to Orlando so I'm no Florida expert. It certainly doesn't look like a hopping place to be but... Shoot all I need is a bar, a beach, and a few good sticks... vacation mode complete.

** Thanks David for the top tip, not a huge Rocky fan but still seems like a place to check out.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> Why are you going to Florida during the hottest time of the year? They are topping 95 pretty much every day. Second question is why are you going to the area of what even Floridians refer to as "Home of the Newlyweds and the Nearly Deads" Sanibel Island sidewalks roll up after dark.


folks use to always ask me that.. originally it was to work around our kids school schedule.. it's been close to 90 here that last few days and will be the coming week.. but, I have yet to find the ocean breeze, beach and saltwater in Columbus, Ohio. I'm not a big fan of the west/gulf coast and it does seem rather 'sleepy' over that way.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Buckeye Stogie said:


> HAHA! funny you mention this... I'm going with my Father he is looking to retire in Sanibel Island/Captiva Island. So I'm "helping him" scope out condos/houses. I haven't heard anything bad about the area but I've only been to Orlando so I'm no Florida expert. It certainly doesn't look like a hopping place to be but... Shoot all I need is a bar, a beach, and a few good sticks... vacation mode complete.
> 
> ** Thanks David for the top tip, not a huge Rocky fan but still seems like a place to check out.


You wont fare too bad with a bar in Ft Myers, but there arent really any upscale ones that I know of. Seedy small places that are inhabited by the 20 something crowd. There are plenty of nice places to eat in Ft Myers too be be prepared to be the only one under 70 unless of course you are going to Taco Bell then its back to the 20 something crowd. Last time I was down that way I laughed myself silly listening to a radio station that was demographically targeted to the younger crowd talking about the places to avoid for the weekend because it was over run with Frogs (local lingo for the older crowd) LOL Sanibel has some nice beaches and beach houses and rentals but thats pretty much the extent of it. Im not kidding when I say the sidewalks roll up (well maybe not literally). After dark its a ghost town.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

Blue Raccoon said:


> folks use to always ask me that.. originally it was to work around our kids school schedule.. it's been close to 90 here that last few days and will be the coming week.. but, I have yet to find the ocean breeze, beach and saltwater in Columbus, Ohio. I'm not a big fan of the west/gulf coast and it does seem rather 'sleepy' over that way.


:lolat: Ya believe it or not it actually gets hot and humid up here in Ohio! Of course minus that ocean breeze.

Apparently everyone keeps saying Sanibel Island is like a retirement/"sleepy" (lol) place but I'm fine with that... I could use a vacation of doing nothing but staring into the ocean with a few sticks. Looking at the prices of condos down there, this is one expensive place to sleep.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

A few pictures from my Ft. Myers trip... I just want to give a solid shout out to the "World Famous Cigar Bar". Great place to burn down a stick and the owner is a huge Padron fan so that's always a plus :dude: ! @MDSPHOTO I unfortunately didn't make it to _burn_ but I heard good things from the locals.

Notice how many people were out on the town on a Saturday. LOL


Awesome smoking lounge and right behind is a great beer/whiskey bar.


Gotta love a Florida sunset while smoking a great cigar.


----------

